# So I should probably introduce myself....



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum and that is quite the story and history of horses. I used to be scared because i was trampled my one when i was little


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

welcome from CA!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome! yeah, everyone has bad accidents, but the one thing to point out, if you love something enough to keep doing even after you get scared, it should always be an important thing in your life. Trust me, i know from expirence.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! Those OTT TB's are trouble! Another member on here has one that is very accident prone!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

welcome from another Floridian!


----------

